# ACA Swiftwater Rescue Course - Poudre River Kayak and Canoe



## hydrofu (Apr 6, 2005)

i'm interested in recertification and how much it would cost? My SRT ran out last june and I don't know if that means I can't recert or not. Dorvaks is carging $147 dollars to recert!


----------



## Brian @ the Mountain Shop (Apr 12, 2004)

Unfortunately, with our already discounted rate, we cannot offer a reduced rate recertification course. 

If you took an SRT course from Dvorak (as I did my first time), you were probably certified by Rescue 3 International, an organization separate of the ACA. The ACA course is designed specifically for paddlers and is quite a bit less expensive than Rescue 3. 

Give me a call at the shop at 970-493-5720 if I can answer anymore questions.

Thanks,


----------

